# What's happened to the Wig and Pen Canberra?



## Bribie G (11/4/13)

SWMBO and I are getting cabin fever and wouldn't mind a trip. To my surprise, Canberra is actually only a six hour trip from my new location - always imagined it further.

Now what happened with the Wig and Pen? Did it get closed down / demolished last year or did it get successfully relocated.... ?? I see their site is no longer active but they still get reviews on Tripadvisor etc from this year. What sparked my interest was that their current brewing operations are mentioned in Beer and Brewer mag.

Apart from Cockington Green and the Mint, the Pig and Wen would definitely be on my list to visit.


----------



## barls (11/4/13)

still open as far as i know.
their website got hijacked then shut down.


----------



## vykuza (11/4/13)

I saw today they had just announced a collab brew with Feral - so going strong is my guess.


----------



## AJ80 (11/4/13)

I can recommend Zierholz Brewery in Fyshwick...mainly German brews and their roast pork knuckle is bloody delicious!

But, as per the norm in Canberra, it is in a ridiculous location...


----------



## spog (11/4/13)

Bribie G said:


> SWMBO and I are getting cabin fever and wouldn't mind a trip. To my surprise, Canberra is actually only a six hour trip from my new location - always imagined it further.
> 
> Now what happened with the Wig and Pen? Did it get closed down / demolished last year or did it get successfully relocated.... ?? I see their site is no longer active but they still get reviews on Tripadvisor etc from this year. What sparked my interest was that their current brewing operations are mentioned in Beer and Brewer mag.
> 
> Apart from Cockington Green and the Mint, the Pig and Wen would definitely be on my list to visit.


funny thing about the wig and pen,i have been to canberra 5 times in the past 10 years and never got around to visit. 
give the zieholz brewery a go.grab a 5 litre keg to go and ya set like jelly.(check opening times).
also the fyshwick markets with the plonk shop.also the bottle shop at the airport has a huge selection.
why not drive to the dalghety brewery out towards (cant remember) the snow skiing place where the koziosko brewery is.
do a tour/wander around both the old and new parliament house's , it is interesting.
and the war memorial,this is a must, cheers..spog..


----------



## spog (11/4/13)

a dim light glimmers in my head that place is called JINDABYNE.


----------



## thylacine (11/4/13)

Bribie G said:


> SWMBO and I are getting cabin fever and wouldn't mind a trip. To my surprise, Canberra is actually only a six hour trip from my new location - always imagined it further.
> 
> Now what happened with the Wig and Pen? Did it get closed down / demolished last year or did it get successfully relocated.... ?? I see their site is no longer active but they still get reviews on Tripadvisor etc from this year. What sparked my interest was that their current brewing operations are mentioned in Beer and Brewer mag.
> 
> Apart from Cockington Green and the Mint, the Pig and Wen would definitely be on my list to visit.


Wig still operating, nothing changed yet. (whole area eventually being redeveloped)

Send me a PM when you come and I'll shout you some BIAB at one of the parks near the Wig!


----------



## Mattress (11/4/13)

Wig is still going strong, no further news when or if the building it is in is going to be developed. If you happen to be there when Richard Watkins, head brewer, is there, make sure you say hello. He's a member of Canberra Brewers, puts a HUGE amount of time and work into the club, and is passionate about home brewing as well as being a professional brewer.

Zierholz is in Fyshwick, an industrial suburb of Canberra. 
Fyshwick also has heaps of adult entertainment and porn shop facilities, so you can kill 2 birds with one stone while you are out there. :huh:

There is a semi-decent pub, The George Harcourt Inn, just across the road from Cockington Green.

The Mint will take all of 10 minutes to check out, but make sure you also go to the War Memorial, Parliament House (old one as well), the National Museum, The National Gallery, and The National Portrait Gallery. All free as well.


----------



## jaypes (11/4/13)

I was there in December last year - took some clients there.

nice joint, some great beers but its cash only - no good for my work credit card


----------



## sp0rk (11/4/13)

Not coming up this way anymore?


----------



## Bribie G (11/4/13)

Up in the air at the moment sp0rk. SWMBO has a son in the Southern Highlands she wants to catch up with.


----------



## poppa joe (11/4/13)

Take you more than 6 hrs Bribie..Unless you use the Ferrari...
PJ


----------



## Brewtus (19/4/13)

The Wig is going great guns. If you get to canberra on the first Thursday in the month, pop along to the Canberra brewers meeting. Fee free to bring a few samples of you own to share. www.canberrabrewers.com


----------



## Lecterfan (17/7/13)

Hi all, is this venue still kicking along ok? I am in Canberra for a few nights next week and am hoping to get to this joint on Wednesday night for a few beers and a meal if available. I'm staying at University House and am assuming it is walking distance...

Cheers.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/7/13)

6 hrs........yeah right....try 10-12


----------



## Fat Bastard (17/7/13)

Lecterfan said:


> Hi all, is this venue still kicking along ok? I am in Canberra for a few nights next week and am hoping to get to this joint on Wednesday night for a few beers and a meal if available. I'm staying at University House and am assuming it is walking distance...
> Cheers.


Should be still running. University House is about a 10 minute walk away. My top spot to stay in the seat of power, the price and proximity to wig & pen are hard to beat.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (12/3/14)

Going to the wig tonite hoping to enjoy some nice beer.


----------



## mckenry (12/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> 6 hrs........yeah right....try 10-12


Old Bar to Canberra - 6 hours, 7 MAX! - This asumes Bribie is still living in Old Bar?
Bribie - I've been to the Wig a few times with RdeV. I think I like it more than him. Whilst he found a few beers he liked, I liked more of them as I enjoy my US hops whereas I reckon RdeV is more into English malty beers.
That might give you an idea what the BIG range of beers are like. When I say big, I reckon there must have been 10 on tap.


----------

